# ShadowGuy's Lawn Journal - Kikuyu



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

We just moved in to this house in September 2020. This is the first time owning a home with a yard. I hadn't mowed a lawn since I was doing chores as a kid.

We kept on the weekly landscape crew from the prior owners to keep things trimmed up until I could focus my attention on the yard and collect some tools. That lasted about 2 months until I was ready to take on the yard.

I noticed a couple problems from day one. The yard was always wet and soft and boggy in the shady patches.. We have 8 sprinkler zones serving the property from both front and rear yards and planters. Within the first week I noticed the all 8 zones were running for 10 minutes each every day. The whole property was being overwatered. The house had been vacant for months, so I have no idea how long this had been happening. I turned off the automatic timer and ran them manually as needed until I could get the sprinklers sorted. This revealed that almost every zone either had a at least one broken pipe or busted head and was flooding different areas of the yard. This explained the over saturation of the yard.

So here we are three months in, and I think I have all the sprinklers repaired. Spent a bunch of time clearing out other yard debris and overgrowth and I am started to focus my attention on the rear lawn as my new project.

I am fairly confident the grass is common bermuda, but it had been neglected, overwatered, and full of weeds. If I am wrong, please someone tell me.

So this is what I have done so far.

Dethatched
Plug aerated
Mowed down to 2"
Spread sand in the boggy areas to help with drainage
Sprayed Weed b Gone to attack the weeds
Spread an organic lawn fertilizer to give the bermuda a boost

The pictures look better than in person, and I am only like 80% sure its bermuda. Still trying to learn...


This is the north side of the property and gets much more shade.


This one area I call the mud pit. It is still recovering from the overwatering and I got to find a way to improve drainage here. I can't figure out if it is just poor drainage, or if I have another broken sprinkler pipe. Its a 16sqft area that remains shaded almost all day.


I have couple trouble spots. After the recent work I did, it is starting to fill back in. It was muddy and bare along the wall, shaded by the fruit trees. 


So what do you think? Any advice?


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Reserved for front yard


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Scalped on 1/31 down to 1.25" and hit it with 1lb of N. Planning on keeping it at 1.5", Its been 3days and its really starting to grow. After much reading, I am discovering all the varieties of weeds I have. The three largest infestation are, nutsedge, poa annua, crabgrass. I am still haven't figured out a pre-emergent and post emergent herbicide plan yet. We have fruit tees along the far wall that I want to keep edible, so I need to figure something out. For now, I have been doing hand pulling.

I am also picked up a couple rain gauges and I have been working on dialing in my irrigation to target 1" per week. Not quit there yet, I may need to adjust and replace some sprinkler heads to get the proper coverage.

I was able to improve my drainage problem in the mud pit. I plug aerated and added a few bags of sand. It is still the wetter part of the yard, but not as much pooling and standing water as before.  The whole yard will need to be leveled, but I need to get the lawn healthier, before taking that on.



This kids got a swingset and sanbox, so the bermuda is getting much more traffic over here.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

8 days after scalp. Mowing at 1.5"


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

20 days past scalp.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Keeping it honest, it looks worse from where I started, but its been a bit of a renovation and mistakes were made. Thats how we learn, right?

So here is another twist in the story. I was right before when I said the lawn was mostly weeds. I just didn't know which weed.



I just about wiped out my lawn which I thought was mostly crabgrass. I was a little frustrated as it was coming back strong and so I posted up here to confirm what I thought was a type crabgrass was indeed crabgrass.



Nope Kikuyu, and actually a desirable grass here in Socal and that explains why the Quinclorac burn up most of my lawn. So I have accepted the fact that my lawn will be a bermuda/kikuyu blend, something I am calling Kikmuda,

My goal is to take the Kikmuda low, so I aquired a McLane 20" Reel and took it down to 7/8" to maintain at 1". I may go lower if I can get it heathly this summer after I attempted to kill it. Maybe it will forgive me.

There are patches of PRG and Dallisgrass that has mostly lost the battle to the Kikmuda at 1". At 1" it pops up over the kikmuda where it easily pulls out and the Kikmuda fills in. I have been mostly hand weeding and slowing working my way across the yard. I have some fairly large bare areas that were super low and heavily nutsedge and boggy. I have been working those areas with sand and topsoil to level and sprayed out the nutsedge that poked through with glyphosate. The kikmuda is finally started to fill in those spots. Beyond that is a poa annua green I am keeping at 1", that will be temporary until I can get the Kikmuda to keep spreading. May do some plugging later on.

Here it is 7 weeks from where I attempted to murder my Kikuyu. Both the bermuda and kikyu are coming back strong. Hitting it with some balanced fertilizer, water and praying for some warmer days, then got a fungal infection and just treated that last week. It doing better now, but not quite cured.



It is faintly striping with the Mclane. I was practicing some double wides. Hoping it in another 7 weeks it will be thick.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

It's getting thick. Took it down to 7/8".


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Another week, and now less scalping with the DIY front roller.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Post Iron and AS spray and keeping HOC at 7/8.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ShadowGuy said:


> It's getting thick. Took it down to 7/8".


Is that st Augustine at 7/8?


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> ShadowGuy said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting thick. Took it down to 7/8".
> ...




No that's is mostly Kikuyu, especially the closeup.

My St Augustine Is in the front yard at about 2".


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I always post pics from this angle because it captures most of the yard and it tends to look best, minimizing the trouble spots far off in the distance and directly underfoot.

I have had some fairly large bare areas that were a result of heavily weed infested and poor health Kikuyu. Kikuyu with roots so shallow that chunks would pull out like lifting a rug. I recently got a pro plugger and after some experimenting I found that the Kikuyu takes well to being plugged. I use Scott's Lawn Soil with fertilizer and it the grass seems to love it. I top dress the newly plugged areas and the donor areas and keep it wet a few times a day.




In this photo the Kikuyu is most of the frame and I have common bermuda in the upper right. I am noticing that the bermuda is faster to cover the bare areas, but is eventually taken over by the Kikuyu.

I will post some after photos after these hopefully fill in over the next month or so.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

The kikuyu was getting a little spongy at 7/8" so I wanted to drop the cut and reset my HOC.

Dropped it to 5/8", I was surprised by the lack of scalping, so I pushed it a little more and went down to 3/8. First time going this low on my McLane with my DIY roller.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Back at 5/8. Not sure if I will keep it this low. Maybe let it go back to 7/8. I am scalping in a few bumpy areas around my bare spots at 5/8.

The weather is warming up, and my regular localized fert, water and top dressing application is helping lateral growth of my plugs in the bare areas.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

It's only been 4 days since my last update, but the warm weather has speeded things up.

Bare spots almost filled in.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

So it has been about 6 months since I got serious about my lawn. Here is a before and after. Still a work in progress, but I am happy with the progress. There is still plenty of time this season.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I wanted to share this as Kikuyu is rather rare on this forum. Every morning, the Kikuyu sprouts these seed heads. They last until about noon, from when the wind, or foot traffic knock them down and they disappear. It is an excellent way for me to see the percentage of Kikuyu vs bermuda in my lawn. Kikuyu is taking over the bermuda.

My guess is that this is a stress response to being mowed at 5/8. My other yard has Kikuyu and St. Augustine at 3"+ and had one showing a month or so ago, and has not done anything since.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I sprayed 3oz/K of this Iron 36hrs ago. The color has turned out great. I think I need to pull back on the Nitrogen. I was going at 1lb/K per month via granule, and I am starting to get too much growth to keep up with when moving every other day. Kikuyu can grow up to 1" per day, and just today I was cutting off .5" after mowing on Sunday.

For the the mature areas of the yard, I don't need any more additional density, so I think I am going to pull back and start spraying .10lb/K with the iron every two weeks, and supplement the bare areas with the 0.8lb/k/mo of N via granule.

I also am going to start experimenting with including PGR in my bi-weeky iron/N program and see if I can further reduce mowing without losing color and density, suppress seed heads, while keep it spreading in my bare areas.

Iron - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07V4NJ53H/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

PGR: https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html





You can see here my donor plug holes. The bare areas in the center of the. yard all all but gone. The plugs take a while to recover from the transplant, but once they bounce back they spread quickly.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Just completed what might be my last reel mow for a while. My Mclane motor keeps dying under load and now wont stay running. It did this when I first got it, and I had to spend a lot of time cleaning up the carb. Will give that another shot, before going with the Predator swap. The Predator is out of stock within 150miles, so I hope I can get it running, or I will be back on the rotary at 1.5". This will definitely change my plans to start PGR.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

The Predator swap was not an option, so I decided to clean and refurbish the carb. Got her running again, and now back to mowing. It was now over an 1", and I wondered if I should give up on my 5/8 and go to 7/8 given the length.

I decided to go for it at 5/8 and see what happens.

I am not sure if it is the heat or the extra days growing, but I feel like I have lost some momentum. Its not looking as good as it was on Monday.

Before:



After:


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Now that my reel mower is back running reliably, I can go ahead with my plans for pgr.

Today I reset the HOC, by scalping down the 3/8". There is still plenty of green when going down lower. Hopefully can keep cutting at 5/8 without further scalping.

After bringing it down I sprayed 0.15 fl oz per k of Pramaxis, some Iron and nitrogen. Also put down some granular balanced fertilizer too.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Went ahead a mowed again today (keeping my every-other day schedule). This time at 5/8. Some of the scalped areas have not recovered yet. I wanted to see how much the PGR was working. There really wasn't much to mow compared to normal, so it definitely helped in suppressing growth. Still had seed heads this morning.

I won't be able to mow again until Sunday, so we will see how much suppression I get. Last time I went 3days between mowing, and I got almost 1" of growth. This time it will be at least 4 days.

Its looking more yellow than normal. I am hoping the color will bounce back with iron and fert that I put down with the PGR.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Mowed again 4 days after my last mow, and 6 days into my PGR. After 4 days of not mowing, I got 3/8 of growth even after a N application. In the prior week, unregulated I got 1" of growth in 3 days. So It's looking good so far. It has been ideal growing temps over the last few days too.

If the trend continues, I could see my new mow schedule to be every 4 or 5 days rather than every other day, especially when temps are cooler and I have not just spread a granular fert.

For Pramaxis, I started at a 50% rate, so I could possibly raise the rate to dial in a once a week mow schedule. However, I still need to wait and see if the application will last the 14day interval, without bounce-back. I am also excited to see the impact to density, if it will have similar impact that I have seen on the forum with Bermuda.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Mowed again after 2 days. Tried to hold off, but I like mowing and had the opportunity.

You can see patches of lighter green, these are areas with lots of new growth. It seems that Kikuyu starts out much lighter and darkens at is matures. I expect this to even out as I keep the same HOC or move up.

Almost fully recovered from the HOC reset last week. Still have some areas that need to green up more. most of the bare areas in the middle of the lawn have fully filled in, and I am spending more time cultivating the far edge under the tree that still is fairly bare. Now that I have a bigger area of healthy Kikuyu. I can start plugging or sprigging the far area.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

It has been 12 days since the pgr application and over the last two weeks I was doing research on Kikuyu and the GDD. I found some research that applications of Trinexapac-ethyl 11.3% at similar rates that I applied were good for 268 GDD. I had planned to reapply at 14 days, but given the warmer temps, my GDD hit 291.5 today, I opted to reapply today and start tracking GDD using Lawn Track.

I measured the grass today, and it was at 7/8. At the PGR rate, I was getting 1/8 per day of growth. Which means I was able to stretch my mowing to every 3-4 days. So I increased the rate from 0.15 to 0.20 /k with the hopes of getting an extra day in between mows.

Also put down 0.14lbs /k of N via AS, and 3floz /k of Iron.

I also started a sprigging experiment in the bare spots at the far end of the yard. I have long Kikuyu runners with long blades in the front yard (kept at 4") and it hardly is noticeable when removed. But since the grass has been kept long the space between the grass blades is much bigger. In a separate are area I have pulled runners from my rear lawn that is kept at 5/8. The grass blades are more dense on these runners, as it has adapted to being cut low.

I feel like the long grass runners are more viable and may be a better to establish over the shot cut runners. I am hoping they establish quicker than the plugs. I will get some pictures tomorrow and get in another mow.

Short cut regulated


Unregulated long cut


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking good after a mow!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's looking good!


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks @Ware ! 

What I missed on the closeup of the short cut regulated sprig, is a slight spotting from grey leaf spot That was the beginning of a grey leaf spot issue, and possibly dollar spot issue that I dismissed as heat stress and dog spots. In the next couple of days, it really became apparent.

The higher dose of PGR is working great, and I had only 2/8s of growth between Saturday and Tuesday. I could have easily let it go two more days, but had the time to get in a mow, and took the opportunity #charitymow. Collected the clipping to not spread the fungus and put down some Propiconazole via Bio Advanced Fungus Control https://www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-10-lbs-Granules-Fungus-Control-for-Lawns-701230/202019115

I applied this earlier in the year, and it worked quickly. I probably should have kept up the preventive dose. Will work that into my plan for next year.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

No pictures today. The lawn is not doing well. The grey leaf spot did some damage, and I have brown dead patches all over the lawn. I raked out the dead debris and now I have a bunch more bare spots.

Today, we are having a humid summer shower, and the grey leaf spot just took off again in another section. I am due for another PGR spray but I don't know if I should let it rebound and start cutting at a higher HOC, or keep it low and on PGR. I need it to repair the some of the damage and grow through the fungus damage. I can't make another Propiconazole application for another 8 days.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Love where it is thick, nice stripes and very green! What is the barespot issue in the bottom right? Drought stressed?


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> Love where it is thick, nice stripes and very green! What is the barespot issue in the bottom right? Drought stressed?


Yep. Along all the edges has been historically shady, compacted due to foot traffic and thus was mostly dallisgrass and crabgrass. Most all the weeds are gone, but the Kikuyu has been struggling to fill in where the weeds were. It is getting better, but the plugging and sprigging is taking forever.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

OHH yes I have a spot like that, right in the front where people first get on to the lawn. It is also slightly under my pergola which doesn't help. I have thought about cutting some slats off the front of the pergola but don't know if the wife will go for that. My grass struggles for sure in the shade as well.

Have you tried hand drilling with a small auger bit and filling the holes with sand? I did that in some trouble spots and it seemed to help with water penetration.

Looking great though!


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> OHH yes I have a spot like that, right in the front where people first get on to the lawn. It is also slightly under my pergola which doesn't help. I have thought about cutting some slats off the front of the pergola but don't know if the wife will go for that. My grass struggles for sure in the shade as well.
> 
> Have you tried hand drilling with a small auger bit and filling the holes with sand? I did that in some trouble spots and it seemed to help with water penetration.
> 
> Looking great though!


I will give it a shot, I got a proplugger and sand.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

&#129305;&#129305;&#129305;&#129305;&#129305;&#129305;


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Decided to keep up on my pgr, and sprayed 0.20 floz/k with. 0.5lb of AS and 3 floz/k of iron.

It's recovering well from the fungus.

I am settling into a twice a week mowing schedule. Trying to get a mow in tomorrow for updated pics.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

It is looking better than it has been. There is still yellow spotting from the fungus attack, but given I just sprayed N and Fe 12 hours ago, I hope it will hit its stride in the next couple of days. Weather is going to be perfect for Kikuyu in the next week.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

It's been a while since my last update, and I gave had a couple of setbacks.

Fungus has severely damaged my lawn. Despite treatment, it got worse. I have since applied a second application of Propiconazole. I am planning to change to azoxystrobin when my last application expires.

I did a second dose of PGR, that I probably should not have applied. Should have let it expire so it could repair the fungus damage faster. I also applied it too early as I was calculating my GDD target wrong, using degrees F to calculating my GDD, when using a degrees C target.

So now I have raised my HOC to 7/8 and I am waiting until the PGR expires in hopes I can get this damage repaired before the season ends and it goes dormant.

Ughh. I had it going so well going into my first PGR dose. The dead grass pulls out fairly easy. I have been pulling it up to make room for the surviving grass to fill in.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Been kind of frustrated with the fungus damage. I am still fighting it in spots and put some DiseaseEx down today. I have a damaged sprinkler head that has been overwatering a section that I believe started the infestation. Still need to get that fixed.

Now that the PGR has expired, I am getting much faster growth and mowing every two days. For now I will be done with PGR until I get the damage repaired.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Still fighting dollar spot. Just had a couple new spiderweb spots appear this morning. The damage is repairing faster, but there is still much to more to go. Planning to spray some nitrogen to help fight against the dollar spot and speed up recovery.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Can u get a closeup photo...I'm just trying to see the thickness/thatch


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

SeanBB said:


> Can u get a closeup photo...I'm just trying to see the thickness/thatch


The thatch is not too bad, nothing like my front yard where I have kept it long.



Here I stole a plug for a struggling area. You can really see not much thatch between the canopy and the dirt.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Fixed two cracked sprinkler heads and did a quick mow, trim edge, blow.

This one sprinkler head was way too high, and I always had to go around it with the mower which left a bunch of uncut grass. Since I don't always trim when I mow, this was often long and didn't match. Now with it just below the surface, I can run right over it. It was so easy, I should have fixed it sooner.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Reserved


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

2021 might have been the year for me to embrace Kikuyu, but I am tempted to give up on it. It has been a year to see what I can do with the "grass" that was here. I think I have done well, but but I am tempted to to try something else out next year.

In the front yard, I am giving PRG a go. I have hopes of keeping it year round, but in the back I will need something more durable.

I haven't settled on anything for the back yard yet, but looking for something soft under the foot, can be cut reel low, regenerating. Some turf quality variety that is more resistant to disease.

On my list:

PLATINUM TE PASPALUM (sod)
SANTA ANA BERMUDA(sod)
Arden15 (seed)
West Coast Native Bentgrass -AGROSTIS PALLENS(seed)

Did a little research on WC Bentgrass. We live adjacent to coastal wetland, so this would be native to my very local area. Normally it is kept long, but I wonder if it could go low. I might have to do a test plot.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Did a light fertilizer app last week to help with the fungus repair and it has really helped the growth and color.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Cutting at .75".


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Is it too early for a 2022 "Before" Photo?

As I have been focusing on ShadowGuy's Lawn Journal - Kikuyu to PRG (Front Yard), I have let this one get long and weedy. I am only mowing about every 2 weeks. Since my lemon tree is fruiting, I have to clear the dropped fruit before mowing. Its has been impeding my desire to mow. The Kikuyu stayed green, but is barely growing. I have a couple of hoola hoop sized patches of dormant bermuda spotted with poa annua. The bermuda actually went totally dormant for about 4 weeks and how is starting to green up on top as our overnight lows are back in the 50's. The Kik is actually slowly advancing on the bermuda, which is fine by me.

From what I recall last year, I was itching to get going February and scalped with my Rotary down to 1.5" (all I could do at the time). It took a while to recover, I think it was still too early. It didn't really start taking off until April/May where I royally screwed up and sprayed the Kik with Quinclorac and nearly killed off the entire lawn, thinking I had a bermuda lawn. Boy was I wrong. It took nearly all summer to fill in gaps. I have come a long one in just one year!

I have been considering a reno, but I think I will give the Kik another season. I had it really looking good at the end, and I hope with a better start than last year, I can get it looking pristine sooner.

I have a ton of new tools since last Spring, so here I go kicking off the new 2022 season.

Next Steps:

Spray out broad leaf weeds with Bayer Season Long https://www.domyown.com/msds/704050_Season_Long_Weed_Control_29oz_CON.pdf

Keep mowing with the rotary until its growing quick again (April - May)

Scalp down to 1/4 " with the Mclane and verticut with the SunJoe (April - May)

Keep it at 1/2 " and use the Proplugger to help fill in the weak spots.

I may not be able to wait until April-May to scalp......we will see.



Here is an angle that really shows my trouble spot. This area is shaded by the ficus and the lemon trees. I sprayed out the weeds this time last year, and it was mostly poa and dirt all year. In October, I spread some PRG to help get some ground cover over the winter, so it doesn't become a complete bog.

I will keep taking pics of this angle too, to track my progress this spring/summer. This will be the real challenge to get looking good.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Update from over the weekend. I cut it down to 1.25" with the rotary. Mostly to remove the dead weeds from the broadcast spraying and to test how quickly it recovers. It has been three days, and the "scalped" spots are still brown.

My father-in-law came over and was ribbing me about being LOTM with a backyard like this. I had to remind him, it's off-season. It will have its time to shine in due time.





Looking back at some photos from last summer, and looking forward to getting it back to reel low, and green again.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I got the itch to try out my SunJoe scarifier. I ran it over the Kikuyu at the deepest setting and cleaned up with the rotary at 1.5". I am trying to hold off on anything more aggressive until I get some quicker growth with longer days and higher temps. I pulled about a 30gallon bag of debris out of the roughly 1500sqft.

When I am ready to go low, I think I will run my rotary at the lowest, scarify two directions, rotary to clean, and then repeat with the reel,


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I didn't have to wait until April. It was starting to grow quicker again, so I scalped down below 0.5. Scarified with the SunJoe and cleaned up with the rotary. I also put down 0.5lb of N from a balanced slow release fertilizer. It doesn't look half bad scalped. I think it was ready.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

2 days after scalp.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Since the last update we had some rain and a short heat wave. It would say the kikuyu is no longer dormant. I still have some brown spots, but I think it was spring dead spot. Each mow picks up more of the dead debris and the green is starting to spread and fill in.





This shady far side of the yard is a mix of PRG, Poa Annua, and Bermuda. Kikuyu is there too. At this point I am going to keep cutting it the same as the rest of the yard, and hope the kikuyu takes over.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

A few days after fert and fungicide. There are still some damaged spots that need to fill in.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

I noticed that the damaged areas were slightly depressed. Maybe this was why these areas were damaged. I put down about 250lbs of sand and leveled it out. I think this topdressing will help new growth.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Father's Day Gifts from the kids.


----------

